# New Allen Edmonds Custom Shoe section on website



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

New to me - I had not seen it before. I apologize if this is old news.

But if you click the "Custom Shoes" link at the top of their website, you can pick your model, pick your size (even different size on left vs right), pick your color, grain, leather, and numerous other options. It changes the shoe on the screen so you can check your progress. It is great for looking at potential 2-tone applications and getting a feel for how they look.

Again, I apologize if this is old news. But if you haven't checked it out, it's a pretty nice feature in my opinion.

Now I have to try some different combinations on the Shelton and see if it looks as good as I thought they would.

Chris


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for pointing this out. I don't check out their site very often. AE really seems to be doing things right these days.


On edit: this is really super cool. I wish they included shell in the leather selection though. Also the leather choice seems to vary based on the model you're looking at (no white leather for the Macneil for instance), which I don't like.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

This is very cool. I already have way more shoes than I can wear through in a lifetime, but this may push me back into the AE camp on future shoe purchases. It's fun to just pick and choose. If they would allow for shell corodovan and they would offer a decent looking dress boot.........I could get away from Alden all together.


----------



## granjamo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow. I have often wondered what a 5th ave in Merlot or a PA in chili would look like. This is great!


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

How sweet is the $0 upcharge?

I love the Grayson, and have wanted it in brown. Now I have to choose which brown.

Nice to have natural sole edge as an option too.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Green3 said:


> How sweet is the $0 upcharge?


Are you sure? Submit your custom shoe choice by selecting the "calculate price" button, and you'll see the final price...


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you for all the comments. We have been working on this project for the last year. This is the first phase, which we quietly launched on Monday of this week. A couple of things to note:

1. To get the pricing you do have to select the calculate price button or select checkout. We will be changing this in future versions to re-calculate the price while you are building the shoe.
2. We will be adding additional leathers and eventually cordovan. We need to work out the price differences involved with cordovan leather.
3. We will be looking at adding additional styles depending on the feedback and popularity of the custom shoe site. These 10 styles(there is a second page) represent about 80% of our custom orders.
4. We will be looking at adding additional customizable options like personalization in the future.

If you have more suggestions, please post them here, we will be monitoring this thread for additional feedback.

Thank you,


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

The web page was not working for me last night or this morning. I tried 2 computers and different browser software. I guess there are still some bugs wor work out...


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

A friend of mine couldn't get it to work on his Mac - apparently the Adobe Flash doesn't play well with Macs.

It has worked on 3 Windows PC's for me - both in IE and Firefox.

Chris


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't get it to load at home or at work. 

Oops on the no upcharge.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

hohne1 said:


> A friend of mine couldn't get it to work on his Mac - apparently the Adobe Flash doesn't play well with Macs.
> 
> It has worked on 3 Windows PC's for me - both in IE and Firefox.
> 
> Chris


I'm on a PC. Last night it wouldn't load, but now it does.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

hohne1 said:


> A friend of mine couldn't get it to work on his Mac - apparently the Adobe Flash doesn't play well with Macs.
> 
> It has worked on 3 Windows PC's for me - both in IE and Firefox.
> 
> Chris


I'm on a PC. It works with IE but doesn't on Firefox.


----------



## tokyogator (Oct 24, 2008)

AllenEdmonds said:


> If you have more suggestions, please post them here, we will be monitoring this thread for additional feedback.


I choose the Redenbach soles they are stamped "Shell Cordovan" even though that isn't an option for the uppers.


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

We were tweaking the site last night and this morning. It should work for you now. I will check the Firefox issue.

Thank you,


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

AllenEdmonds said:


> If you have more suggestions, please post them here, we will be monitoring this thread for additional feedback.


I have a question and maybe a suggestion. I know that you offer special order sizing for an additional charge. For instance, extra narrow widths that are not normally stocked. This of course depends on availability of patterns in that size and I'm sure other things. Are you listing every possible size for every model on this website? To be specific, is it possible (maybe with an upcharge) to obtain the Strand in any width besides what is listed on this site? I would like to purchase a Strand in 7.5C or 7.5B. Are these sizes available? If so, I'd like to see them on the website with a disclaimer that "upcharge applies".

As I already said, I think this is a great start to something really wonderful.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

hohne1 said:


> A friend of mine couldn't get it to work on his Mac - apparently the Adobe Flash doesn't play well with Macs.


Works great on my MacBook Pro.


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

Working for me now. Wow, this is a lot of fun. I just configured suede longwings - beautiful! I also made up some single-tone walnut saddle shoes.

I am looking forward to everyone sharing their favorite configurations.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

I am liking the Shelton in chocolate suede with chili saddle and back strap.

Chris


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see what kind of options will be available in shell. Wonder if AE will offer additional colors such as whiskey and ravello?


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bandit44 said:


> Can't wait to see what kind of options will be available in shell. Wonder if AE will offer additional colors such as whiskey and ravello?


Or at least the Dark Brown. A Dark Brown Macneil might cure my lonwing itch.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

wpking said:


> I am looking forward to everyone sharing their favorite configurations.


There is no white for two-tones combos.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

Some have white available - the McAllister has white as on option for some of the parts.

Chris


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish AE would add black or grey suede as an option. Those are terrific for some relatively business-friendly two-toned shoes when combined with black calf.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> Or at least the Dark Brown. A Dark Brown Macneil might cure my lonwing itch.


AE makes a MacNeil for Land's End in dark brown calfskin, with the combination heel instead of the rubber top-lift heel.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Racer said:


> AE makes a MacNeil for Land's End in dark brown calfskin, with the combination heel instead of the rubber top-lift heel.


Thanks. I'm a narrow and small size so I can't really purchase any regular stock shoes, so those won't work for me. I was referencing brown shell also.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Count me as one of the unfortunates who have been unable to get the custom shoe build feature to work on my computer (two attempts this AM and one this afternoon). Guess I will give it a try later...does seem to be a very promising feature of the AE website!


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Nice, but I would like to see more shoes offered as well as a SC option too.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> I was referencing brown shell also.


Thanks for the clarification. I have a pair of shoes in AE's brown shell cordovan. It's a nice brown, but I would not characterize it as "dark."


----------



## Virginia-Style (Oct 21, 2010)

sounds like the beginning of a competition.... who can "design" the best shoe! I look forward to seeing some of the creative ideas...


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just to add another suggestion: Please include your boots. I wouldn't consider the Bayfield as its currently configured, but I'd purchase one right now with a few changes. Same thing with the chukka boot.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

tokyogator said:


> I choose the Redenbach soles they are stamped "Shell Cordovan" even though that isn't an option for the uppers.


By default, all Redenbach soles are stamped 'Shell Cordovan' as this is the standard sole on shell shoes. Matt had a pair of custom shoes (Strawfuts IIRC) done with those soles, and they say shell. Its a trade-off to get that sole.



joenobody0 said:


> Or at least the Dark Brown. A Dark Brown Macneil might cure my lonwing itch.


My brown shell strands are a 'dark' (as in not walnut or chili) brown, but they do lighten a bit when they crease. Sounds like a custom brown shell macneil is what you need....post pics for us please!!



Racer said:


> AE makes a MacNeil for Land's End in dark brown calfskin, with the combination heel instead of the rubber top-lift heel.


These are available via Shoebank as closeouts!


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> My brown shell strands are a 'dark' (as in not walnut or chili) brown, but they do lighten a bit when they crease. Sounds like a custom brown shell macneil is what you need....post pics for us please!!


I have a pair of C&Js in that color shell and I love them. I think that color is much nicer than Cigar (too green).


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> I have a pair of C&Js in that color shell and I love them. I think that color is much nicer than Cigar (too green).


Aside from a minor fit issue (about half a size or so too long), they're my favorite shoes out of a dozen!


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

What a great concept! 
Further testament to AE's commitment, keeping things fresh, new and, exciting while bringing back and strengthening the traditions that were missed.
I saw some great ideas on how some of you would customize your favorite shoe.
Look forward to following this thread to see some more.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

AE needs to add the Manhattan or the Fairfax to the custom feature on their site.


----------



## Claus (Apr 8, 2010)

Very cool.

It would be nice to be able to select a particular last for a particular upper, though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Count me as one of the unfortunates who have been unable to get the custom shoe build feature to work on my computer (two attempts this AM and one this afternoon). Guess I will give it a try later...does seem to be a very promising feature of the AE website!


Persistence counts...for me the fourth effort was the charm (read as: I got the custom shoe feature to work!). Kudos to AE on a very enjoyable enhancement to their website, which I suspect is going to lead to the sale of many pair(s) of uniquely individualized designs! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> There is no white for two-tones combos.


If you select the McAllister you can make a nice spectator shoe. But I should be able to create a two-toned Park Ave or Fifth Ave with this, too.

I hope you folks will add other colours. There's no point in showing this to my son unless he can design something in red, pink, and purple. 

AE Holiday shoe, eat your heart out!


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Virginia-Style said:


> sounds like the beginning of a competition.... who can "design" the best shoe! I look forward to seeing some of the creative ideas...


This could be fun!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Claus said:


> Very cool.
> 
> It would be nice to be able to select a particular last for a particular upper, though.


Yes, that would be the ideal because fit is what counts, not style.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

OK, I mentioned the chocolate suede/chili saddle Shelton. But last night I was trying some different models/colors and came up with one I really like.

It's really kind of plain - but I really like the MacNeil in chili burnished with the natural regular welt. I really like that color on that shoe.

It might not be the smartest thing to pay the upcharge for basically a color change, but I am very tempted with the chili burnished MacNeil. I have been looking at the walnut grain MacNeil, but I really like the Chili with the natural regular welt.

Chris


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

The natural regular welt looks so good with every non-black shoe I created.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

*Here is another combination I like*

I took the all chili burnished MacNeil, then changed the vamp and quarters to chocolate suede.

This little feature by Allen Edmonds might get real expensive!:smile:

Chris


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd just like to add, the custom shoe feature on the web site is just showing some of the combinations AE seems to believe would be most common. It is my understanding that for the $125 upcharge you can customize just about any US-manufactured shoe AE offers with any of the leather or sole options AE has. That was my understanding when I contacted them last year about various Spectator styles. The only thing they don't seem to willingly do is switch lasts or add widths (but as can be seen by various posts on this very forum, it appears with enough convincing you can probably also have that option  ).

andy b.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

peterc said:


> AE needs to add the Manhattan or the Fairfax to the custom feature on their site.


I believe the Fairfax to be on the way out....only black is available direct from the factory; I, for one, would love to see a chili burnished fairfax


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

I also wish they had white available in some of the selections. It would be great if they could make more models available for customization too.

Be careful though, you can really come up with some hideous 'Franken-Shoes'! :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I believe the Fairfax to be on the way out....only black is available direct from the factory; I, for one, would love to see a chili burnished fairfax


I actually saw a few pairs in chili at Syms about a year or so ago. I regret not buying a pair as it would have completed my collection (merlot, black, and chestnut).


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

Are there any pictures of current shoes with the "brown outland leather" color? I don't think I've ever seen this in the flesh, and I'm dying for a pair of brown McAllisters.


----------



## hohne1 (May 12, 2010)

I believe the Wilberts are brown Outland leather. It has more of a casual finish to it.

Chris


----------



## marg (Jan 13, 2011)

AE, I have a suggestion. Please bring back your Mora shoe, and include that in the custom area. Walnut double-monks, or perhaps even in cordovan, would just brighten my year. Signed, a loyal customer.


----------



## GoToEleven (May 19, 2010)

*Another vote for the return of the Mora*



marg said:


> AE, I have a suggestion. Please bring back your Mora shoe, and include that in the custom area. Walnut double-monks, or perhaps even in cordovan, would just brighten my year. Signed, a loyal customer.


^^ +1

-- GTE


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

The Mora needs to come back but with an elastic top buckle. Mine broke and had to be elasticized after the event. The Mora needs more colours too like walnut.


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

marg said:


> AE, I have a suggestion. Please bring back your Mora shoe, and include that in the custom area. Walnut double-monks, or perhaps even in cordovan, would just brighten my year. Signed, a loyal customer.


I couldn't agree more. Obviously, AE wants to rotate product and come out with new styles. I get this, but AE is missing out on a lot of sales from lack of the Mora. I would probably buy two pair if you could customize them.


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

I will take a look at adding the Mora and a boot. I am also looking at adding cordovan, black suede, navy, and white leathers to all styles.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

That sounds great. I'm really glad you're following up on our suggestions.

I have a question regarding sizing. Are the sizes listed on the website the only sizes available for purchase? I'd like something around size 7C or 7.5B which aren't listed. Just as a particular case, is it possible to purchase a PA in 7.5B?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I would be interested if there were some color options available. I fiend for a pair of Fairfax in olive or aubergine.


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

I will take a look at extended size charts. I know it's possible on certainlasts.

Leathers - we are starting off with what we have in inventory or is part ofthe current line. As the program grows, I am sure we will add special customleathers.

Keep the ideas coming.

Thank you,


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

AllenEdmonds said:


> I will take a look at extended size charts. I know it's possible on certainlasts.
> 
> Leathers - we are starting off with what we have in inventory or is part ofthe current line. As the program grows, I am sure we will add *special customleathers*.
> 
> ...


You should really consider offering the full spectrum of Horween Shell colors. Maybe with a caveat of "supplies are extremely limited and delivery may not be immediate."


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

joenobody0 said:


> You should really consider offering the full spectrum of Horween Shell colors. Maybe with a caveat of "supplies are extremely limited and delivery may not be immediate."


Agreed. Also would like to see chromexcel offerings and double-oak soles as optional.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bucksfan said:


> Agreed. Also would like to see chromexcel offerings and double-oak soles as optional.


I forgot about the chromexcel. That's a good point. I'd also like to see pebble grain shell!


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

*Mora being added, black suede and a few other surprises*

Two pair of Moras we are going to use for building out the custom site just came off the line today. I pulled one of the white and one of the black and thought I would share the pictures to let you know we are moving forward with adding this shoe to the Custom site. Also included is a picture of a black suede Mcallister. We are moving right along!

Thanks,


----------



## JDMills (May 19, 2009)

They look great! I would honestly buy a pair in every colour. Would they also be made to stock or just in the custom program? Thanks very much!


----------



## cjtissamo (Apr 13, 2011)

*Love the quality!*

I think AE makes a superior shoe at a more than fair price. However, I find that the cut on the outside edge of the shoes hits the bulge on my ankles. The scraping literally peels my skin. As a result I have only one pair that I wear very very rarely. Will or can the AE begin offering "cuts" of the shoe in addition to the materials choose? It is otherwise a very comfortable shoe. I suppose this question is targeted directly towards Allen Edmonds. Thank you kindly.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Marvelous!


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

JDMills - For now, the Mora will only be part of the custom program. If it becomes popular through custom, we could bring it back into the current line.

cjtissamo - We don't offer different "cuts" of shoes. Believe it or not, there is a great deal of engineering that goes into the shoe. Offering a pattern with a different cut, or on a different last can effect the fit of the shoe. Even when moving a shoe from one last to another, our pattern engineers need to re-engineer the pattern for the new last. When we bring out new shoes, they actually go through several different groups of fit trials in order to make sure the engineering, pattern, last, materials, and fit are all working together to make a quality shoe. I would suggest you visit our San Francisco store, and see if our sales team there can find a last or pattern that fits you better.

Thank you,


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

Suggestion 1: Option to have metal toe plates installed at the factory, thereby not compromising the sole stitching or welt in the toe area that is often a casualty when cobblers perform this alteration. A choice of steel or brass plates would be perfect.

Suggestion 2: A more elegant stitched rubber sole alternative such as is currently offered by Church on their Consul (captoe oxford), or by Gaziano and Girling on their made to order offer (microcellular or crepe)

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...shoeID=2596&selectedSizeID=0&selectedFitID=0#

https://made-to-order.bespoke-engla...e=Monaco&size=7&width=medium&step2=+Continue+

Suggestion 3: Add a penny loafer style (i.e. tassel free).

Great development. This is the direction all quality shoe manufacturers are headed.


----------



## TheDlABlO (Feb 5, 2010)

AllenEdmonds said:


> I will take a look at adding the Mora and a boot. I am also looking at adding cordovan, black suede, navy, and white leathers to all styles.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


When you say cordovan, do you mean cordovan the material or the color? I know I would looooveee a double monk in oxblood/merlot!


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

We are working on adding cordovan leather. Merlot burnished calf and burgundy polished calf will also be available.

Thanks,


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

Any chance of bringing back cognac or brandy?


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

AllenEdmonds said:


> JDMills - For now, the Mora will only be part of the custom program. If it becomes popular through custom, we could bring it back into the current line.
> 
> cjtissamo - We don't offer different "cuts" of shoes. Believe it or not, there is a great deal of engineering that goes into the shoe. Offering a pattern with a different cut, or on a different last can effect the fit of the shoe. Even when moving a shoe from one last to another, our pattern engineers need to re-engineer the pattern for the new last. When we bring out new shoes, they actually go through several different groups of fit trials in order to make sure the engineering, pattern, last, materials, and fit are all working together to make a quality shoe. I would suggest you visit our San Francisco store, and see if our sales team there can find a last or pattern that fits you better.
> 
> Thank you,


Paul,

Thanks for highlighting this new program. Could you please make more offerings in the 4 or other inherently wider lasts? Almost everything you're introducing these days is on the damn long and narrow 5 last that doesn't fit or look good on an E width wider foot.

Not a criticism; Rather a request.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

I would like to be able to get a standard style with rubber soles without paying the 100 dollar upcharge. Just letting the CEO know - I think the reason the previous rubber sole offerings didn't seem to catch on was because of the elongated shape of the shoes and last, rather than the nicely done rubber soles.


----------



## allaboutshoes (Apr 1, 2011)

*Allen Edmonds - Identiy this shoe please?*

Hi I was looking at the 270 construction and they feature this shoe to show the features. Can anyone tell me what model it is? (Ignore the circles)


----------



## granjamo (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^ Augusta



allaboutshoes said:


> Hi I was looking at the 270 construction and they feature this shoe to show the features. Can anyone tell me what model it is? (Ignore the circles)


----------



## AIK1891_RdH (Sep 10, 2009)

For anyone who might be able to help, I am first seeking recommendations between the various AE NYC stores for best fitter and consultation. I will have a few different days before the end of July to be in Manhattan and while there I would like to see and try as many AEs as possible and I want to narrow down and lock in my ideal size(s) and last so that for future trips I can either call ahead to confirm what is in stock, or else I will be better prepared for ordering custom direct from AE. I'm in the northern Delaware area but often find myself on day trips or overnighters to NYC. ~ Roger


----------



## collegestyleguy (Apr 23, 2011)

*A Vote for non-traditional colored leathers*

I would definitely be interested in the custom shoe building if non-traditional colors were offered. I'm thinking green, blue, maybe red, etc. I own a few pairs of blue shoes currently and it's nice to stand out from the crowd by wearing shoes that aren't the typical brown/black variants when you're dressing casually.


----------



## marg (Jan 13, 2011)

joenobody0 said:


> You should really consider offering the full spectrum of Horween Shell colors. Maybe with a caveat of "supplies are extremely limited and delivery may not be immediate."


gunmetal or navy shell moras with black double-leather sole


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

The Mora has now been added to Allen Edmonds custom shoe site. The golf sole has also been added and was another popular request.

White leathers and black suede will be the next add in a few weeks. We are also working on adding a cordovan leather options and some additional soles.

I wanted to thank everyone for the suggestions as we continue to improve the site.

Thank you,


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

White??

Uh oh.

That could put me over the edge!!


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

How can I get a Plain toe Balmoral? (like Park Avenue?)


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

As promised, white leather and black suede have been added to the Allen Edmonds Custom shoe site. Next items we will be working on, navy leather, golf insole, cordovan leather options and additional soles.

Thank you again for all the suggestions as we continue to improve the site.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

hellomarty said:


> How can I get a Plain toe Balmoral? (like Park Avenue?)


Park Ave is a cap toe bal. I wish AE offered a plain toe bal.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> Park Ave is a cap toe bal. I wish AE offered a plain toe bal.


Alden makes plain-toe oxfords. 932 and 935

But if I was going to get a plain-toe oxford I would go with a wholecut.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Matt S said:


> Alden makes plain-toe oxfords. 932 and 935


Yes they do. A number of years ago the powers that be put in metal detectors in almost all the public buildings where I live. Metal shanks set them off and get you a pat down. I found it much easier to just switch to AE because they have no metal.


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

AllenEdmonds said:


> As promised, white leather and black suede have been added to the Allen Edmonds Custom shoe site. Next items we will be working on, navy leather, golf insole, cordovan leather options and additional soles.
> 
> Thank you again for all the suggestions as we continue to improve the site.


Can I order a pair of the Mora's in the navy leather?


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

Matt S said:


> Alden makes plain-toe oxfords. 932 and 935
> 
> But if I was going to get a plain-toe oxford I would go with a wholecut.


Alden doesn't have EEE and are way too heavy.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

FYI- I spoke to the Minneapolis store today; they said the Mora will be added to the standard stock offerings Spring 2012. Thanks AE!


----------

